# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Soon to be new guy

## Fraido

He's been sitting in this very crappy place with no heat source for God only knows how long. He/she even had another snake in the enclosure which unfortunately passed away a couple weeks ago. I don't think it's ever been taken out other than for moving and cleaning. Not a lot of muscle, it's just squishy. I've been cleaning these snakes for the past few months, I just started truly interacting with this guy after the "buddy" died and I had to take him out for a mass enclosure clean, I've been incredibly intimidated by them due to the lack of handling, so I never messed with them, plus I've been struck at a bunch. Finally the person is getting rid of the snakes, for free I might add, but the enclosure with him is a hundred bucks. It's an old AP enclosure I believe, so not bad. It's due for a good scrub down when I finally take this guy home.

Overall he's chilling out. I've not been struck at out of the enclosure, but I've recieved some major huffs and intimidating stares, I still don't really trust moving my hand anywhere near his head or anything, but we'll be good buds I'm sure. 😁

Can't wait to get him out and moving around more often so he can muscle up, and to give him a better life. 


Bonus photos of my boa:

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-04-2017),_Albert Clark_ (05-27-2016),_BeelzeBall._ (07-19-2016),BrownPolyesterShirt (06-28-2016),D_ONE (07-20-2016),_EDR_ (06-09-2016),Firefighter1719 (06-27-2016),John1982 (06-09-2016),_Kam_ (07-13-2016),meganmarkita15 (06-09-2016),platinumbp (10-29-2016),_Reinz_ (06-09-2016),_Rob_ (05-26-2016),Sallos (10-21-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (05-26-2016),_the_rotten1_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## stickyalvinroll

Thanks for being such an awesome hobbyist

----------

_Fraido_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the nice new addition Fraido!  :Wink:

----------

_Fraido_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Thanks guys. :3 I'm excited to get him home, unfortunately I can't do that until the end of June, but still! I've always wanted a Blood, he's a Borneo, but same difference! ... I still want a Blood, though. 😊 I should ask if this if this guy's actually a guy... and how old he is.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Terminal

It's great that you are rescuing this snake and I'm sure he/she is very thankful.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

So amazing and congratulations!!  I can see why you would be a bit intimidated but I bet over time he will calm right down and trust you completely.  Get some muscle on the gorgeous reptile!

----------

_Fraido_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Rob

Awesome! More pics when you get him home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (05-27-2016)

----------


## Fraido

When I first take him out of the enclosure I can already see improvement, and I've only had him pit just a few times! He used to endlessly huff and puff when I hooked him (maybe one day I'll be able to just reach in and get 'im, but that is not any time soon LOL) and he'd move away and half sorta flail his fat body around. When I took him out for that first photo I had zero protest from him. Not even a huff.

I really expected a much stronger snake the first time I got him out, because I expected this snake of pure muscle like the big boas, but he is so easy to handle even when he's being difficult. Maybe I'll shove him in a little tree and really make him have a good workout, haha. 😁 Him and me both will be musclin' up this summer, I'm getting a little squishy as well. 😶

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rob_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Wicked

> Maybe I'll shove him in a little tree and really make him have a good workout, haha.  Him and me both will be musclin' up this summer, I'm getting a little squishy as well. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Haha you can be workout buddies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (05-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Lol, we all need a workout buddy! Animals over people any day. 😄

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

> Awesome! More pics when you get him home. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops, didn't see this. Absolutely! I'm glad it'll be nice and toasty outside, we can go and get some nice outside photos while we freak out the neighbours. 😛

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Great work and nice pickup! Be sure to quarantine the blood for safety.  :Smile:

----------

butterballpython (07-15-2016),_Fraido_ (05-27-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Does it count that I do his daily care and stuff every day? Lol I'll be seeing him every day up until I take him home, and I've seen him for the past few months. No issues. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Albert Clark

> Does it count that I do his daily care and stuff every day? Lol I'll be seeing him every day up until I take him home, and I've seen him for the past few months. No issues. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Well, he is still a new addition to the enviornment where you house your boa, correct? Quarantine between boas and pythons should be intensive. I think you have more of a grasp on his health than if he was just purchased or brought in but it can't hurt to be cautious. He does look like a healthy specimen but looks may be decieving.

----------

_Fraido_ (05-27-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Correct. I haven't been the most careful, since I handle him and the numerous other snakes at that place, and then come home to my boa. I'll have to figure out the best I can do for Quarantine, a separate room at my place I think will be the best I can do.

I think what I'm going to do is when I first bring him home, that will be the only time I really mess with him for the next couple months. He'll get a super clean, I'll take some photos, and set him back up in another room, only cleaning and feeding until QT is done with, washing up after doing anything with him.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (05-27-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Very Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A

----------

_Fraido_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Somehow I missed this thread.  Congrats on your Blood!  He's good looking.

Good shots of your Boa too!  I love that last pic of it on your knee or shoulder?

----------

_Fraido_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## EDR

Good job on taking him in and giving him another chance. Also cute boa pics thanks for sharing.

----------

_Fraido_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## John1982

> I think what I'm going to do is when I first bring him home, that will be the only time I really mess with him for the next couple months. He'll get a super clean, I'll take some photos, and set him back up in another room, only cleaning and feeding until QT is done with, washing up after doing anything with him.


That ought to do the trick nicely. A big bonus is these don't poop often so you won't have many chances to contaminate your cleaning gear. Just be sure to tend to the new guy last for feeding and watering duty.

----------

_Fraido_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Thanks guys. 😄 That is my knee in that last photo with the boa, Reinz. 😛



> That ought to do the trick nicely. A big bonus is these don't poop often so you won't have many chances to contaminate your cleaning gear. Just be sure to tend to the new guy last for feeding and watering duty.


Awesome, and absolutely! ☺

----------


## Fraido

Soooo, I ended up actually taking him and setting him up in QT a couple days after I posted this! I've decided since I've been around him and cared for him the last five months, I'm going to bring him up to my room tomorrow. That gave him a month in QT here, in addition to the months I've cared for him, I feel confident he is healthy. Pics to come! 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snoopyslim

Exciting! Can't wait to see pics  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fraido

Too bad it wasn't a sunny day, today. Took the two snakes out. 😊

----------

_BeelzeBall._ (07-19-2016),_Kam_ (07-13-2016),_Reinz_ (06-28-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Thanks for posting. These are great. I especially love the first two and the one of them both on the towel (like they are having a snake picnic)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Wow it sure is a big one...looks like it's almost as wide as your foot!  Love the periscope pictures!  Your original boa is so gorgeous - I love the mustache <3

----------

_Fraido_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

He (I'm just gonna go with that) is a pretty hefty guy, but he's surprisingly light! Not to mention super chill, though I still avoid putting my hand near his face intentionally, and when I pick him up I keep it pretty low.. Lol but not too low since the head and the tail are almost equally aggravating spots to mess around with.

He's the first snake I've interacted with that actually periscoped! 

I love boa 'staches. 😊

It's interesting to compare how he moves to how my boa moves, it may just be because he's a lot bigger, but he appears to have to put a lot of effort into slithering across the ground. You can see the muscles working hard, whereas my boa moves effortlessly and it's like she doesn't have to use her muscles at all! I think it's probably a mix of being big and being a squishy ball of snake fat rather than a hefty tube of snake muscle.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Love the pics, especially the periscopes!

I agree, staches are cool.  :Smile: 


Elenore


Punch

----------

_Fraido_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Terminal

Nice pictures.  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Always a joy seeing your boas, Reinz! 😀

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (06-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I worry sometimes that my boa is a little thin?

----------

_Kam_ (07-13-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Oh and here's the phatty! 

And one photo of the boa.:p

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-02-2016),_Kam_ (07-20-2016),_Reinz_ (07-02-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-04-2016)

----------


## Reinz

He sure seems like a cool snake.  :Smile:

----------


## Fraido

He is! I really like him. I am a lot more confident handling him, now. He is so chill. 

Today I got swarmed by a bunch of young children while we were outside and they really liked the snakes. I was surprised.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

That's great about the kids!  

 :Sarcasm Alert:  Sounds like they weren't properly educated with extreme hatred by their parents yet. 

Glad you got to them first!  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (07-03-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Rofl! I baited all those children to my yard, I knew my chance was upon me, now some children will live their lives LOVING snakes! Muahahahah

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (07-03-2016)

----------


## Fraido

On a more serious note *I* was personally somewhat nervous, I know my boa girl is fine, but not 100% sure about the big guy.. and of course they wanted to be so close and they were always near his head, I would be responsible if a kid got bit and that just wouldn't be cool for the hobby overall, so I kept my hand just under his head so I could guide him. Anxiety.. lol. I really don't like kids, actually. 😶

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Should I be feeding this guy similar to the boa? That's what I've been doing, my boa is eating mediums every other week, so I've been giving this guy mediums as well (but every week). I thought, well they're smaller, but it would be fine if I'm feeding every week, then I realized I'm still treating it as though it's a boa.. should I go for larges and should I be doing every week, every other week.. or what? What do most people feed their adult  borneos!? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Anybody wanna take a guess with this sneak peek? I was just messing around with his tail and realized I could half sort of pop it, not really though. I don't think you'll get anything from the photo, lol.I read somewhere that the males are more vascular than the females.

----------


## Fraido

Happy snek

----------

_Kam_ (07-20-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-15-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Gosh, I really love this guy.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-02-2016),_Kam_ (07-20-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (07-18-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-18-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

He is amazing! So glad you are enjoying him, thanks for all the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-18-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Always happy to take photos of him. 😀

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Felt his teeth in my skin for the first time today, not nice.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snoopyslim

OH NO!  What happened and are you okay??  I've really enjoyed looking at the pictures of your big phatty boy and I showed my boyfriend last night and he said wow that girl is so tiny for that big snake hope she never gets tagged.....  :Sad:  I'm SO sorry he jinxed you!

----------

_Fraido_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I didn't get tagged, we had a cat/snake situation. Cat came in while I wasn't looking, got grabbed, had to pry the snake off. I know prying their mouth off isn't good, but in a situation like that my kitty takes priority. So I've got a lot of scratches from the phatty's teeth all over my fingers! Also got a good puncture from kitty's tooth, which I had to go to the hospital for and get antibiotics. Fun fun!

----------


## Snoopyslim

Oh man! What a situation  :Surprised:  Glad you and kitty are OK and phatty is fine too.  Super happy it wasn't a bite because phatty seems too sweet for that. Your poor finger but I guess it could have been A LOT worse.  Thanks for sharing the story.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-19-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Yes, it could have been a lot worse! I hate to think about what would have happened if I wasn't RIGHT there, my poor Nugget. She got bit right on the chin, she's lucky it wasn't up higher, thankfully she is eating still, yummy wet food! It wouldn't have been so bad if it was a defensive bite, but clearly he was hungry and Nugget was getting too close to his face. Can't blame the animals, though. All my fault for not paying attention! But, in Phatty's defense, I recently switched him to every other week as opposed to every week, and yesterday would have been feeding day so he was hungry.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-02-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Fraido

https://www.minnpost.com/second-opin...yo-study-finds Found this interesting read regarding cat bites... so far mine has not gotten better after 24 hours, the side of my finger with the punctures is redder than it was when I went to sleep (which by the way I got very little of due to the discomfort/pain). Hand is still swollen and hurts, still can't straighten or bend my ring finger. You can see the yellow at the puncture, so that pus sign of infection, and there's a weird blister on my finger.
The swollen part of my hand is actually red as well. All the swollen areas are also warm to the touch. 

Reading that study makes me wonder if I'm going to need surgery on my hand, lol.

----------


## Snoopyslim

Gosh I never realized how serious a cat bite can be.  Please keep a close eye on it and don't hesitate to go back to the hospital especially after reading that article!  Thank gosh your little Nugget is alright and eating and seeming good after that traumatic experience <3

----------

_Fraido_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Fraido

If the swelling and redness has not reduced, or it looks even worse, by tomorrow morning then I'm going to go back in! It's definitely not a nice feeling, that's for sure. I pretty well can't use that hand! If I hold it too low it hurts. Ugh So annoying. I'm trying to hold off from taking anything aside from the antibiotics, I don't like taking Tylenol or Advil or anything.. starting to think I'm fighting a losing battle in regards to that! 

Thankfully the hospital is only a one minute walk away! Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Yes, get back to the doctor ASAP. Until then, I'd soak in as hot as you can stand, with a little dish soap, several times a day; but if you were told to keep it dry, do that.

Once upon a time I got chewed on by a cat (she was pretty much feral and didn't want to be caught for a pill, and I was too stupid/stubborn to let go).  Our doctor took me off the antibiotic I was on for something else, and put me on a stronger one.


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Fraido

I actually wasn't told to do anything with it, I wasn't fond of the doctor that "looked" at it at the hospital. He walked in, asked me what was wrong, I showed him the bite (it looked like it did in the first photos) and he barely glanced at it before saying Yep! Here are these antibiotics, take one twice daily! I mentioned I wasn't sure if anything else was going on with the finger and he immediately just said that naahhh it's just swollen and then proceeded to squeeze my already hurting finger behind the bite... not to mention he was cracking unprofessional jokes. 

I'm going to go back to the hospital tomorrow morning, I wouldn't be able to get an appointment with my doctor until likely another month from now. I want to give these antibiotics a chance to work.

----------


## Prognathodon

If your regular doctor's office is open, you could try calling and asking a nurse for advice on care until you go back to the hospital tomorrow. Hopefully they're more clueful than the ER twerp (or better yet, they tell you to come in ).


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Fraido

Well, they are closed now. I personally think doctors' offices close too early, but oh well! I'll attempt your advice with the hot water and dish soap and see what that does for me. I iced it a bunch overnight, but it was too cold to leave on my hand and if I wrapped it up in something the cold barely came through. So I just struggled a bit and iced it for a few seconds every minute or so until I eventually fell asleep.

I've been moving it more and more in the last few hours, I think it felt a little more difficult to move than it actually was because I WASN'T moving it, so it got stiff. I still can't make a fist because the swelling at the bottom of my finger prevents that, makes it feel like my skin is going to explode if I try too hard! But I've been able to get it decently straight, it won't go any farther.

----------


## Eavlynn

Sometimes, if you call your doctor first thing in the morning, you can snag an appointment from a cancellation. But if they can't get you in right away, you should definitely go back to the ER. Infections aren't something to be messed with. Best of luck, and keep us posted!

----------

_Fraido_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Hate to say it but that comparison picture is not looking the best hun.  You should try to take advil or ibuprofen, it may help with the swelling until you get back to the hospital tomorrow.  I know you didn't want to take more pills but it should help the swelling.  Hopefully you won't get the same dummy dumb doctor and get someone who actually takes it serious.  Make sure you show them the progression pictures - that may help.  Hope you're not in too much pain <3

----------

_Fraido_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Definitely! I'm just wanting to give these antibiotics a chance to fight it off, I'd rather not have to buy some more, stronger, and likely more expensive antibiotics!

----------


## Fraido

Here's a comparison photo when we were at the hospital yesterday.

----------


## Jeanne

I have been involved in cat rescue for years. My advice after seeing that pic...U need to be seen by a doctor ASAP do not wait.. Do not collect $200 as you pass go..  Just go get medical attention immediately. Cat bites and wounds caused by cats can become very serious quickly. The presence of puss is very concerning.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Agreed. I have heard how serious cat bites can be and although I have no experience with them myself, I did once have a tiny blister on the back of my foot become infected and swollen. After about 30 minutes, the swelling had spread past my ankle and I went into the ER. It was a staph infection and the doctor said it was a good thing I had gone in asap or it may have resulted in a very long hospital stay. Because the swelling has worsened and there is puss, I think it's better to be safe than sorry. I would get it looked at right away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-20-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I did get looked at, though!  I was told not to come back unless it gets "substantially worse." It hasn't worsened since this morning, but I would have expected the swelling to lessen.

I do want to go back in, the little study I was reading concerned me somewhat, since apparently being over a joint or tendon is an especially bad place to get bit, and the tooth went in RIGHT beside the joint in my finger. That and the fact that my hand and finger is still swollen, red and painful.

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> I did get looked at, though!  I was told not to come back unless it gets "substantially worse." It hasn't worsened since this morning, but I would have expected the swelling to lessen.
> 
> I do want to go back in, the little study I was reading concerned me somewhat, since apparently being over a joint or tendon is an especially bad place to get bit, and the tooth went in RIGHT beside the joint in my finger. That and the fact that my hand and finger is still swollen, red and painful.


That doctor sounds like he was a bit of a... well just substitute in your choice (:

I would say that this is substantially worse. If you can't move the joint, definitely go in. You need your hands for doing human things, so you don't want them permanently damaged!

Even if the doctors get irritated, they aren't the ones that have to deal with the consequences if something goes wrong. So who cares about them. It is YOUR hand and your pain.
Doctors are often big bullies imo. Make them listen to you.

Let us know what happens/happened!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

Hopefully Fraido is off getting treated (insert worried face here).  


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Fraido_ (07-21-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## Fraido

When I got up this morning the swelling had actually finally gone down a little!

So I have refrained from going in for the time being. Plus my mom is going on about how they're just going to tell me to give the antibiotics time to work, yadda yadda. I'm going to send my Granny the pictures from the last two days and take some more now and get her opinion on it, she is an RN so I trust her opinion! I may or may not be just avoiding going until I really have to, uggh, it's just such an annoying process. I prroommiisseee I'll go in tomorrow for sure! 😣

Had some running around to do today, sorry if I worried anyone. 😮

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-22-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Glad to hear the swelling went down! That is a good sign, indeed. Get well soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

Yay!


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Fraido_ (07-21-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Lucky for this guy he didn't even get a scratch during that struggle! Poor Nugget was rabbit kicking like crazy in her panic trying to kick off the snake, I guess our hands made great shields. Lol 

I can now confirm 100% that Nugget is perfectly fine after the ordeal, as I expected. I had immediately taken her into the bathroom to wipe her off, I didn't even look to see what kind of damage there was, I think I was a little afraid to? I was worried about her eyes. Thankfully it was clear that only her chin was grabbed, so I inspected the damage, gently lifting her lips to make sure her bottom jaw was positioned properly. She was good! But my God, we went to get her some Aspirin and when we got back the swelling was so bad! She looked like she had an incredibly long chin, and it was clear she was in pain/slight shock. Understandably. My frickin mother who only yelled and screamed at us in my doorway during the whole ordeal wouldn't even let me give it to her, because according to her the short struggle to get the pill down would only put her in more pain and would be pointless.  So we didn't end up giving it to her until late that night, but it obviously helped contrary to what my mother thought. I kept her in my room for the night and she ate a whole can of wet food and actually cuddled and purred, which she certainly wouldn't have done earlier in the day. She didn't want to be touched at all.

Now she is back to her usual self, happily going about her days, actually coming to me when I call her. Lol 

I can now actually see the outline of my last two knuckles when my hand is relaxed, and I can straighten the finger for the most part, bending it still causes discomfort but that's just because closing my fist compressed the swollen bottom part of my finger. So, as you can see, the joint is still decently swollen, but it appears to be improving!

----------


## Fraido

I spoke too soon apparently! Went to bed lastnight and Nugget came up to cuddle and GOOD LORD all I could smell was death, so I checked and she's got an infection in her lip from the bite. *sigh* Gonna make an appointment in a couple hours to get her some antibiotics.

Meanwhile, mine are finally working! Swelling has gone down 90% now, pain is mostly gone, I'm getting bettttteerr! Will post pics laree today.

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> I spoke too soon apparently! Went to bed lastnight and Nugget came up to cuddle and GOOD LORD all I could smell was death, so I checked and she's got an infection in her lip from the bite. *sigh* Gonna make an appointment in a couple hours to get her some antibiotics.
> 
> Meanwhile, mine are finally working! Swelling has gone down 90% now, pain is mostly gone, I'm getting bettttteerr! Will post pics laree today.


Oh no! Did you get some meds for her?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-24-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry I'm late to the party Fraido but I'm really glad you're doing better.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-24-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Nugget has an appointment with the vet tomorrow. ☺

 Look at that, 99% less swollen!

----------


## Fraido

Just did some more poking around Nugget's mouth looking for the infection, SO GROSS. It's not her chin, but her upper gums, some nastiness is going on there. So, though I'm having a hard time visualizing it, the snake had a hold of her chin and also INSIDE her mouth up top. There wasn't any sign of the grab on top of her mouth so I didn't even think to look up there, it must have pushed her lip up when the snake hit her and that's why it's only on her gums. Talk about ouch. 

Can't wait to get to the vet.

----------


## Eavlynn

I'm glad your finger seems to be healing up! Best wishes for your little Nugget and her vet appointment. Poor gal. Hopefully they can get her right as rain in no time.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-24-2016)

----------


## Fraido

GROSS WARNING
..
..
..
..
..
..
....
.......
...........
..................1 hour until her appointment!

----------


## Fraido

Turns out, she just has Gingivitis or whatever. Gross! Now she has to have a 400 dollar cleaning and another couple hundred dollar's worth of teeth removed.

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> Turns out, she just has Gingivitis or whatever. Gross! Now she has to have a 400 dollar cleaning and another couple hundred dollar's worth of teeth removed.


Well that sucks. But infections can be tricky, so it is also kind of good? 
Hope everything goes well with her procedures and glad your finger is feeling better!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-24-2016)

----------


## Fraido

That's kinda how I'm trying to see it.. an infection could have become really serious at any point, but the price of the procedures is ridonculous! I feel like it should be cheaper to help our pets.  :Sad:  We have to figure out a way to get the procedure done, probably have to use HealthSmart, we're such poor people.

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> That's kinda how I'm trying to see it.. an infection could have become really serious at any point, but the price of the procedures is ridonculous! I feel like it should be cheaper to help our pets.  We have to figure out a way to get the procedure done, probably have to use HealthSmart, we're such poor people.


I know, vets are rediculous. I would try shopping around, xalling different vets and writing down prices for what you need and going with the best option for you.
They charge so much because they can get away with it. People love their animals so much that they will pay whatever it takes (this coming from someone whos puppy needed a 4000 surgery and got it).

Also, some vets will work out a payment plan, though not all offer this. Maybe ask around for that too

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-25-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I really like this vet, though, urggh. I think we're going to stick with them, but we're going to go through HealthSmart, they pay it off right away in full, and you make monthly payments to them to pay it off. Supposedly no interest, even for a 12 month plan, which I think is what I'm interested in. I have to ask and make sure, though. I also have to work it out with the boyfriend, I'm not working right now so I need him to do this for me but he doesn't want to "waste" his money on my "stupid cat". Too bad for him, though, that STUPID CAT is more important to me than he is, sorry to say! He goes on to say how possibly 1000 bucks to take out a few teeth is ridiculous, which I know, but so is 300 to cremate a rat or 300 to stitch up a tiny little rat's face, but he's more than willing to pay that because he actually likes the rats. *sigh* We'll figure it out, I was also talking to my mom about it, so we'll see. I'll find a way.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

God I hate myself. -_- Of course I spill half the bottle of antibiotics on the floor. No way I am buying another 60 dollar little bottle of it, so I guess I'll just give it to her as long as I can. UGH. Why must I ruin everything? Sheesh. 

The vet said it's only going to keep her "comfortable in the meantime," because things will just get stinky and uncomfortable for her again without the procedure, but she shows no signs of discomfort right now anyways. So even without the full course of antibiotics she should be fine until I can get it done.

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> God I hate myself. -_- Of course I spill half the bottle of antibiotics on the floor. No way I am buying another 60 dollar little bottle of it, so I guess I'll just give it to her as long as I can. UGH. Why must I ruin everything? Sheesh. 
> 
> The vet said it's only going to keep her "comfortable in the meantime," because things will just get stinky and uncomfortable for her again without the procedure, but she shows no signs of discomfort right now anyways. So even without the full course of antibiotics she should be fine until I can get it done.


That sucks about the meds. But stuff happens.
And hopefully the payment thing works out! 
How is your finger doing btw?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

My life is a hotspot for stuff happening... Lol

So far so good with the finger! Looks so good, now.  Still some slight swelling at the joint, but I think we're okay! 😀

----------


## dkatz4

oh my gosh, i just wanted to check posts for a minute before bed... half hour later  :Reading: 
Glad for your finger, sad for your cat.  Actually terrified by the cat story, i am always worried about that interaction, although in my case its the snake that would end up being a meal.  My one cat really pays the snake no attention, but as soon as my other cat realizes that Irwin is out and about his pupils dilate and i swear he starts drooling.  
I cant believe the size difference between your boa and Chubsy-Ubsy, that thing is huge! I'm glad he's chill (meow-mix preference not withstanding) I'd heard those guys could be quite temperamental.  
 keep the pics and updates coming!

----------

_Fraido_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Lol! Sorry😜
It was certainly a terrifying minute trying to get his mouth off, my God. I had no idea where he had grabbed her, all I could see was snake and cat and I somehow manage to very quickly find the snake's head with my hands and just immediately started to work it off, I couldn't see what I was doing, the cat was freaking out, my mom was freaking out, UGH. It was all so quick, but so terrifying, I'm glad everything turned out as well as it did. Let's not forget the terrible sounds cats make in painful situations along with the teeth ripping out of the skin... *shivers*

I think I have a hard time seeing how big they really are, my boa still seems so small in my eyes, I look at big momma boas and I sort of wonder like, am I underfeeding her somehow?! Is she too small for her age?! I can't possibly imagine the day she's actually got some size/girth. I think that's mostly because of Mr. Phatty, here. I got him and he's just so big around he makes her look like baby! 

He is a great guy aside from this recent situation, I love him! I'm still cautious with him, especially when it comes to taking him out of the enclosure, and since I don't have a hook I've used many things in my room to take him out. Lol My most recent tool was a sheet. I do interact with him rather carefully, keeping my hands away from his face, and what-not. I felt those teeth when I was trying to pry him off my kitty, I don't want to feel an actual bite!😋

----------

_dkatz4_ (07-26-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> OH NO!  What happened and are you okay??  I've really enjoyed looking at the pictures of your big phatty boy and I showed my boyfriend last night and he said wow that girl is so tiny for that big snake hope she never gets tagged.....  I'm SO sorry he jinxed you!


HA! I totally missed 99% of that post the first time around, too busy worrying about my finger I guess, but I couldn't help but giggle! How rude of him to half sort of jinx me.. 😜

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## aahmn

When people complain that the pricing for these kinds of procedures on pets is ridiculous, remember that they have to go under general anesthesia. That and monitoring, etc, isn't cheap if done correctly. Vets aren't rolling in the dough...

----------


## Snoopyslim

Crumbs! Just when I thought everyone was doing great...how old is little Nugget? She's very pretty from the pics...part maine coon?? I guess animals get bad teeth too over time.  My mom's dog, Bully (jack russell), had to get his teeth done and it was like $1,200.00!! Hope you figure out the finances and Nugget gets the treatment she needs.  Maybe you can offer to pay your boyfriend back?  Good luck and keep us posted with good news!! You're due for some good karma - sending happy vibes your way <3

----------

_Fraido_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> When people complain that the pricing for these kinds of procedures on pets is ridiculous, remember that they have to go under general anesthesia. That and monitoring, etc, isn't cheap if done correctly. Vets aren't rolling in the dough...


That may be, but at the very least, all veterinary clinics should have payment plan options.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Crumbs! Just when I thought everyone was doing great...how old is little Nugget? She's very pretty from the pics...part maine coon?? I guess animals get bad teeth too over time.  My mom's dog, Bully (jack russell), had to get his teeth done and it was like $1,200.00!! Hope you figure out the finances and Nugget gets the treatment she needs.  Maybe you can offer to pay your boyfriend back?  Good luck and keep us posted with good news!! You're due for some good karma - sending happy vibes your way <3


She'll be six this September! I've had her since the day she was born, she's my baby. I don't think she has any maine coon in her, but you never know! Her mom was a stray that was hanging around and we took her in, she had a couple litters, Nugget's from her third litter with us I believe.. Our first cat passed away when Nugget was only a few months old and I really wanted to keep her, so we kept two of the kittens. One being Nugget and the other is my mom's current boy, their mom passed a few months ago.



I can't wait to get her dealt with.

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-27-2016)

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> When people complain that the pricing for these kinds of procedures on pets is ridiculous, remember that they have to go under general anesthesia. That and monitoring, etc, isn't cheap if done correctly. Vets aren't rolling in the dough...


Yeah but when a vet charges 50-70 dollars canadian for an exam that consists of listening to their heart rate, temp, and a quick look in their mouth ears and eyes... That is rediculous. I am not talking about surgical procedures. I completely understand why my dogs surgery was so expensive.
But with things like exams and shots, it's bloody highway murder.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-27-2016),_Fraido_ (07-26-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

Awwww what a bunch of cuties! Thanks for sharing <3 Can't wait to hear when her mouth is all fixed up.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-27-2016),KaylaEliuk (07-27-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Wanting opinions, my mother has been going crazy, and she is so freaking rude I can barely stand it. I can't stand the "I'm always right" attitude she has 100% of the time, so I want opinions. We live in a little housing complex, supposedly the neighbours had been seen pouring what she suspects is grease and stuff down the storm drains, and apparently our water tastes and smells funny, and so she's constantly yelling at me about it because I don't smell or taste ANYTHING. That's been going on for the last week and a half. She is so crazy about it she is going to the city water people and she is going to get it tested because that is "not right." Her theory is that it must somehow have something to do with the neighbours and their pouring of grease. According to her she can't stand it so much that she can barely stand washing the dishes because she doesn't want her hands in the water.

Now she's screaming at me about how the freezer smells funny and apparently I am stupid and wrong and need to be yelled at because once again I don't smell ANYTHING. I have smelled everything she is freaking out about, nothing. She calls me down to ask what was in a box in the freezer, my boyfriend's rat is in there because he passed away early June and he is pending cremation, so I tell her that and she freaks out about how she doesn't want it in there because according to her he's obviously "contaminating" everything in the fridge and poisoning everybody because now suddenly the bottled water doesn't taste right and it just MUST be him. I have smelled the box, I have tasted the water, NOTHING IS DIFFERENT. I am getting beyond frustrated. She goes as far to imply she's going to freaking die from the apparent "poisoning" that is happening, she tells me she has a doctors appointment next week and that she's going to bring it up to him and she says, "If I f***ing make it that long." JESUS. 

She complains about the neighbours having a little compost and putting crap in their gardens because it stinks, she made me go into the backyard earlier today and smell because apparently it smells metallic yet all I could smell was gross poopy grass from the stupid other neighbours which just let their dog crap wherever. Of course she starts yelling at me for not smelling it.

Like, sounds to me like something is wrong with HER nose, smell and taste go together and she's the one having issues with both of those things. In the beginning when she was complaing about the water I could smell a faint metallic smell, but I don't smell anything now. She claims to smell it in the backyard where the hose pipe thing is and even when she showers. UGH. I can't stand being in the wrong all the time somehow just because I can't smell or taste what she is smelling and tasting.

So, there is no way Choo (rat) could be "contaminating" anything, right? It does not make sense, I have other frozen rats in the freezer for the snakes and it doesn't make sense that apparently Choo is causing a problem when the other rats aren't. (I even had her smell the package of frozen rats, and I had both me and my boyfriend smell Choo.) 
What the heck do you guys think of this situation?!

Have a photo of Phatty for suffering through this post

----------


## Fraido

Go figure after freaking out at me she determines it's just the smell coming from the neighbours actual place which she has been smelling since a week or two ago, and she thinks it's causing her "symptoms".

----------


## aahmn

> That may be, but at the very least, all veterinary clinics should have payment plan options.


Lots of vets take Care Credit now. That is now the payment plan people get - 6 months interest free. Just where I work I know we've had to eat a lot of bills of people that promised to pay back when we did do regular payment plans. There are very high costs associated with running a clinic, and it sucks, but without those things being paid, there's no more service. Vets can't afford to repeatedly eat those costs. 

For exams, you pay for the doctor's time and knowledge. Veterinarians by far graduate with the highest debt to income ratio in all medical fields. That education isn't cheap, and neither are the enormous piles of debt they graduate with. They pay the same or more per credit as someone in med school, have to learn multiple species, yet their services are not considered to be worth nearly as much. For comparison, average billing charges for mechanics are close to $100/hr, but you can bet that the mechanics themselves don't make that much and they certainly didn't pay nearly as much for their education. 

Businesses cost money to run, and those costs need to be paid. That's just how things work, unless you find a place that takes donations in order to provide low cost care. 

Sorry. Did not mean to derail the thread...

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> Wanting opinions, my mother has been going crazy, and she is so freaking rude I can barely stand it. I can't stand the "I'm always right" attitude she has 100% of the time, so I want opinions. We live in a little housing complex, supposedly the neighbours had been seen pouring what she suspects is grease and stuff down the storm drains, and apparently our water tastes and smells funny, and so she's constantly yelling at me about it because I don't smell or taste ANYTHING. That's been going on for the last week and a half. She is so crazy about it she is going to the city water people and she is going to get it tested because that is "not right." Her theory is that it must somehow have something to do with the neighbours and their pouring of grease. According to her she can't stand it so much that she can barely stand washing the dishes because she doesn't want her hands in the water.
> 
> Now she's screaming at me about how the freezer smells funny and apparently I am stupid and wrong and need to be yelled at because once again I don't smell ANYTHING. I have smelled everything she is freaking out about, nothing. She calls me down to ask what was in a box in the freezer, my boyfriend's rat is in there because he passed away early June and he is pending cremation, so I tell her that and she freaks out about how she doesn't want it in there because according to her he's obviously "contaminating" everything in the fridge and poisoning everybody because now suddenly the bottled water doesn't taste right and it just MUST be him. I have smelled the box, I have tasted the water, NOTHING IS DIFFERENT. I am getting beyond frustrated. She goes as far to imply she's going to freaking die from the apparent "poisoning" that is happening, she tells me she has a doctors appointment next week and that she's going to bring it up to him and she says, "If I f***ing make it that long." JESUS. 
> 
> She complains about the neighbours having a little compost and putting crap in their gardens because it stinks, she made me go into the backyard earlier today and smell because apparently it smells metallic yet all I could smell was gross poopy grass from the stupid other neighbours which just let their dog crap wherever. Of course she starts yelling at me for not smelling it.
> 
> Like, sounds to me like something is wrong with HER nose, smell and taste go together and she's the one having issues with both of those things. In the beginning when she was complaing about the water I could smell a faint metallic smell, but I don't smell anything now. She claims to smell it in the backyard where the hose pipe thing is and even when she showers. UGH. I can't stand being in the wrong all the time somehow just because I can't smell or taste what she is smelling and tasting.
> 
> So, there is no way Choo (rat) could be "contaminating" anything, right? It does not make sense, I have other frozen rats in the freezer for the snakes and it doesn't make sense that apparently Choo is causing a problem when the other rats aren't. (I even had her smell the package of frozen rats, and I had both me and my boyfriend smell Choo.) 
> ...


Oh my goodness! This sounds like it sucks for you, though I must admit that I laughed while reading it. 
I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but it sounds like she either has an issues with her nose, or she is a little bit dramatic! It could be hormonal as well! 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-28-2016),_Prognathodon_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

:Surprised:  What in the smell is going on with your mom? It does maybe sound like hormones or has she recently quit smoking?  I guess it's good that she's blaming the neighbours now!  Just go along with it I guess haha some people are incredibly smell sensitive...I cried over a super smelly rotten potatoe once but that was legit disgusting  :ROFL: 

Heyyy phatty, I am such a fan lol <3

----------

_Fraido_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## juggalosnakes

I can kiss my normal blood on her head.. face to face. I haven't earned my matrix's trust that much yet.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-28-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Welcome to my life! Lmao That's just the way she is, everything she says is right, everything I say is wrong. She's always rude, and none of that is ever going to change, sadly. Nothin' hormonal about it!

You know what's even more annoying?! Yelling at me and being rude as all heck and then 30 seconds later talking to me like it's all good! URGH. So she hauls us over to the hospital at 11pm because she's all concerned that it's some toxic chemical that's causing her to be unable to taste and only smell that nasty smell, we were there until three just for the doctor to say exactly what I expected! Nothing he can do because she is otherwise healthy.. he even frickin tested to make sure she wasn't going looney by asking her to tell him her name, the date and where she was. Sheesh -_- Meanwhile she was expecting them to run all these tests, like, YOU'RE FINE WOMAN. 

The neighbours are pretty gross when it comes to smells, but whatever she is smelling I do not smell all that often. Good Lord, give me strength!

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> I can kiss my normal blood on her head.. face to face. I haven't earned my matrix's trust that much yet.


Not something I think I'll ever try, myself! 😅

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> Welcome to my life! Lmao That's just the way she is, everything she says is right, everything I say is wrong. She's always rude, and none of that is ever going to change, sadly. Nothin' hormonal about it!
> 
> You know what's even more annoying?! Yelling at me and being rude as all heck and then 30 seconds later talking to me like it's all good! URGH. So she hauls us over to the hospital at 11pm because she's all concerned that it's some toxic chemical that's causing her to be unable to taste and only smell that nasty smell, we were there until three just for the doctor to say exactly what I expected! Nothing he can do because she is otherwise healthy.. he even frickin tested to make sure she wasn't going looney by asking her to tell him her name, the date and where she was. Sheesh -_- Meanwhile she was expecting them to run all these tests, like, YOU'RE FINE WOMAN. 
> 
> The neighbours are pretty gross when it comes to smells, but whatever she is smelling I do not smell all that often. Good Lord, give me strength!


I was thinking her problems with her nose may be hormonal. You know how when a person is pergnant they can smell everything, and a lot of things taste off?
Notsuggesting that she is pregnant of course! Just thinking that a hormonal imbalance could maybe cause it. 
She should try seeing her GP and calmly talking about her symptoms, but she sounds like she won't listen if you suggest it.

Good grief that must suck.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Snoopyslim

> Welcome to my life! Lmao That's just the way she is, everything she says is right, everything I say is wrong. She's always rude, and none of that is ever going to change, sadly. Nothin' hormonal about it!
> 
> You know what's even more annoying?! Yelling at me and being rude as all heck and then 30 seconds later talking to me like it's all good! URGH. So she hauls us over to the hospital at 11pm because she's all concerned that it's some toxic chemical that's causing her to be unable to taste and only smell that nasty smell, we were there until three just for the doctor to say exactly what I expected! Nothing he can do because she is otherwise healthy.. he even frickin tested to make sure she wasn't going looney by asking her to tell him her name, the date and where she was. Sheesh -_- Meanwhile she was expecting them to run all these tests, like, YOU'RE FINE WOMAN. 
> 
> The neighbours are pretty gross when it comes to smells, but whatever she is smelling I do not smell all that often. Good Lord, give me strength!


Hate to say it but my life and my relationship with my mom improved a tremendous amount after I didn't live with her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...glad the doctor didn't give in to her hypochondria...wow kind of scary he actually thought she was losing it...has she always been preoccupied by thinking things are wrong?  I say live in the moment!  If something bad is going to happen or you breath in toxins or whatever you can't do much to stop it so you might as well enjoy life while you're healthy!  Tell her to carry some cinnamon or lavender in her pocket to mask the smells.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-28-2016),_Fraido_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

Once upon a time we had a dead ferret in our small chest freezer (living in an apartment, waiting for a burial opportunity), wrapped up in plastic. When my stepmother came to visit we made sure anything we might want was in the freezer portion of the refrigerator/freezer, and piled all the cast-iron cookware on top of the ferret-freezer. 

And now the big freezer has a whole shelf of rats, mice, and chicks, and the get thawed in the refrigerator.

Which is probably a long-winded way of saying that my perspective of what's normal/reasonable to find in the freezer might be a liiiiiittle bit warped. 


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Fraido_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Hate to say it but my life and my relationship with my mom improved a tremendous amount after I didn't live with her ...glad the doctor didn't give in to her hypochondria...wow kind of scary he actually thought she was losing it...has she always been preoccupied by thinking things are wrong?  I say live in the moment!  If something bad is going to happen or you breath in toxins or whatever you can't do much to stop it so you might as well enjoy life while you're healthy!  Tell her to carry some cinnamon or lavender in her pocket to mask the smells.


I didn't live with her for the last 4 years, zero improvements. She's just an overall mean person who sees me as someone incapable of understanding anything, actually she does that with everybody she feels comfortable showing her true colours around. Say something against what she thinks, you're in the wrong. Go as far to actually say she is wrong, she will raise her voice and tell you, "You're not understanding what I'm saying!" Doesn't matter what the topic is, she always seems to think she knows more about it. *rolls eyes* "I don't know why I bother," she says! Me too... v.v

Don't get me started on how I can't accidentally do something wrong, she'll flip crap.. knocked over a potted plant OUTSIDE and tried to put it back together decently, but nothing's ever good enough for her! God, she noticed the plant and spewed about how she can't have nice thing and doesn't know why she even tries and that the plant is probably dead. Ohhhh my gooosshh. That plant is perfectly fine, by the way.  :Wink: 

On the plus side, I have succeeded in my goal of getting her to let me take my dog which has been living in a little apartment with my dad with many other animals and not getting the attention and time she needs! Our two week trial begins Monday, though being her I probably won't do a good enough job regardless of how hard I try, but we'll see. Our little place might not be that big, but it's better than that apartment and she'll have a yard (albeit PUNY) and I can properly exercise her and brush her and I'm SO EXCITED. 

Starting to think this thread should be called "Fraido's Official Life Thread." Lol

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (07-29-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Once upon a time we had a dead ferret in our small chest freezer (living in an apartment, waiting for a burial opportunity), wrapped up in plastic. When my stepmother came to visit we made sure anything we might want was in the freezer portion of the refrigerator/freezer, and piled all the cast-iron cookware on top of the ferret-freezer. 
> 
> And now the big freezer has a whole shelf of rats, mice, and chicks, and the get thawed in the refrigerator.
> 
> Which is probably a long-winded way of saying that my perspective of what's normal/reasonable to find in the freezer might be a liiiiiittle bit warped. 
> 
> 
> Sent using software and hardware


Lol, we probably have similar perspectives.  :Wink:

----------


## Fraido

> I was thinking her problems with her nose may be hormonal. You know how when a person is pergnant they can smell everything, and a lot of things taste off?
> Notsuggesting that she is pregnant of course! Just thinking that a hormonal imbalance could maybe cause it. 
> She should try seeing her GP and calmly talking about her symptoms, but she sounds like she won't listen if you suggest it.
> 
> Good grief that must suck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Nope, she probably wouldn't listen at all! I know what she's smelling, it was strong not this past Monday but the one before, it was a really nasty smell. I thought it smelled similar to spoiled milk, but if I tell her that she gets mad and shrugs me off because that's not what it smells like to her. Like, I can't really help that it smells like that to me?! Regardless, I haven't really smelt it at all since a couple days after we first smelled it. If I'm out side for long enough I will get the occasional wiff, but not really. 

There has been many nasty smells from there, it's mostly just fish because they cook it a lot. All she can do is complain to the landlord and see where it goes, I feel fine, my boyfriend feels fine, so it's her with the issue. She's going to bring it up with our family doctor when she has her appointment next week, hopefully she'll get some answers and stop complaining about it all the time. She's not even home tonight because she wants to see if being away from the smell helps.. peace and quiet for me!

----------


## KaylaEliuk

> I didn't live with her for the last 4 years, zero improvements. She's just an overall mean person who sees me as someone incapable of understanding anything, actually she does that with everybody she feels comfortable showing her true colours around. Say something against what she thinks, you're in the wrong. Go as far to actually say she is wrong, she will raise her voice and tell you, "You're not understanding what I'm saying!" Doesn't matter what the topic is, she always seems to think she knows more about it. *rolls eyes* "I don't know why I bother," she says! Me too... v.v
> 
> Don't get me started on how I can't accidentally do something wrong, she'll flip crap.. knocked over a potted plant OUTSIDE and tried to put it back together decently, but nothing's ever good enough for her! God, she noticed the plant and spewed about how she can't have nice thing and doesn't know why she even tries and that the plant is probably dead. Ohhhh my gooosshh. That plant is perfectly fine, by the way. 
> 
> On the plus side, I have succeeded in my goal of getting her to let me take my dog which has been living in a little apartment with my dad with many other animals and not getting the attention and time she needs! Our two week trial begins Monday, though being her I probably won't do a good enough job regardless of how hard I try, but we'll see. Our little place might not be that big, but it's better than that apartment and she'll have a yard (albeit PUNY) and I can properly exercise her and brush her and I'm SO EXCITED. 
> 
> Starting to think this thread should be called "Fraido's Official Life Thread." Lol


Some people just can't be pleased unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (07-28-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Lots of vets take Care Credit now. That is now the payment plan people get - 6 months interest free. Just where I work I know we've had to eat a lot of bills of people that promised to pay back when we did do regular payment plans. There are very high costs associated with running a clinic, and it sucks, but without those things being paid, there's no more service. Vets can't afford to repeatedly eat those costs. 
> 
> For exams, you pay for the doctor's time and knowledge. Veterinarians by far graduate with the highest debt to income ratio in all medical fields. That education isn't cheap, and neither are the enormous piles of debt they graduate with. They pay the same or more per credit as someone in med school, have to learn multiple species, yet their services are not considered to be worth nearly as much. For comparison, average billing charges for mechanics are close to $100/hr, but you can bet that the mechanics themselves don't make that much and they certainly didn't pay nearly as much for their education. 
> 
> Businesses cost money to run, and those costs need to be paid. That's just how things work, unless you find a place that takes donations in order to provide low cost care. 
> 
> Sorry. Did not mean to derail the thread...


I don't think we have Care Credit in Canada, I think there's something like it, but I can't remember what it's called. I was looking into Care Credit at one point in time and was disappointed because I couldn't use it here. The HealthSmart company my vet uses supposedly has 12 month plan with no interest, according to their website, I'll find out soon! 

I just think there should be solid payment plan options, nothing that people can just disappear and stop paying, because I understand that. 

Part of me wishes vets were tax funded, or whatever, haha. Probably not reasonable, though.

I can understand why costs are so high, but that doesn't make the bills any easier to pay!

----------


## Fraido

> Some people just can't be pleased unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, indeed. Every way I try to something is never the right way for her, and she wonders WHY I don't ever do anything. *rolls eyes* I guess I can't complain, I don't have to pay rent or anything. 😜

----------


## Fraido

Not sure if scar tissue or what, but it looks pretty weird, as you can see on the left there!

----------


## Jeanne

> God I hate myself. -_- Of course I spill half the bottle of antibiotics on the floor. No way I am buying another 60 dollar little bottle of it, so I guess I'll just give it to her as long as I can. UGH. Why must I ruin everything? Sheesh. 
> 
> The vet said it's only going to keep her "comfortable in the meantime," because things will just get stinky and uncomfortable for her again without the procedure, but she shows no signs of discomfort right now anyways. So even without the full course of antibiotics she should be fine until I can get it done.


You can still give them to her, as long as they didnt fall into some liquid or other poisonous chemical.. Surely dusting them off wnt hurt. Kinda like the 2 second rule.  I wouldnt discontinue the treatment of her issue. It is more than just a stinky thing..their mouths hurt when they are infected. Much like ours. And not treating it can lead to other health issues. I realise you have to wait for her surgery.. But I certainly wouldnt discontinue meds if it wasnt neccessary.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> You can still give them to her, as long as they didnt fall into some liquid or other poisonous chemical.. Surely dusting them off wnt hurt. Kinda like the 2 second rule.  I wouldnt discontinue the treatment of her issue. It is more than just a stinky thing..their mouths hurt when they are infected. Much like ours. And not treating it can lead to other health issues. I realise you have to wait for her surgery.. But I certainly wouldnt discontinue meds if it wasnt neccessary.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


It was liquid medication!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Albert Clark

Fraido, glad to see you on the mend. It was sad about the snake / cat encounter also but good thing that you were there to intervene. As far as the rats in the freezer, I think it would help to consider purchasing a compact freezer for all the snake food and anything rat or mouse. That would probably alleviate some of your mother's anxiety. Compact freezers are reasonably priced on amazon, maybe even shop craigslist for a second hand one.Try to be more understanding of your mom's fears and concerns bc she is older and could use your support rather than your resistance. We only get one biological mom. Best of luck. Remember you get more cooperation with a smile than with confrontation.

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## jasonandreaspeters

:Snake:  wow big anaconda nyi blorong in the java street

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Fraido, glad to see you on the mend. It was sad about the snake / cat encounter also but good thing that you were there to intervene. As far as the rats in the freezer, I think it would help to consider purchasing a compact freezer for all the snake food and anything rat or mouse. That would probably alleviate some of your mother's anxiety. Compact freezers are reasonably priced on amazon, maybe even shop craigslist for a second hand one.Try to be more understanding of your mom's fears and concerns bc she is older and could use your support rather than your resistance. We only get one biological mom. Best of luck. Remember you get more cooperation with a smile than with confrontation.


She actually doesn't care about the feeder rats being in there, yes she says it's gross, but her issue was with my boyfriend's pet rat that's in there waiting to be cremated. For some reason she thought it was poisoning her, by contaminating everything in the entire fridge somehow. Finally she realized it had nothing to do with it being in there. She would never go for another appliance being plugged in, she complains about the hydro bill, I don't blame her though. I have a mini fridge that could very well house my feeder rats, but she doesn't want it plugged in.

It's just difficult to deal with someone who is always rude to you, doesn't support the things you love, and constantly complains like you're the worst, most useless thing on the planet. I try to understand, but she makes it difficult. She has the "I'm always right" mentality, and it's just so frustrating, I can understand that yes she's been around for some time and theoretically knows a lot more about a lot of things than I do, but she is far from a master of everything and it doesn't matter what the topic is, somehow she obviously knows more about and what she says about it is what's right. 

The thing about thay last sentence you say is, there is no cooperation from her, very rarely. If I ask for something, she refuses to hear me out on it, she refuses to hear my thoughts, because mine don't matter. I understand that it is her place, but shouldn't things I really want, the things I love, the things that keep my happy, shouldn't they at least be given some thought?

It's just hard with her, it always has been, some people say we're too much alike. I don't know. Things should improve eventually.

----------


## dkatz4

2 questions
1:   regarding you and your mom, how old are the two of you? And listen, no judgment about how old a person living with there mother should be; everyone's situation is different, just trying to get a feel for the generational gap, bc sometimes it can make a huge difference in how two people perceive the same situation. 

2: boyfriend's rat in the freezer waiting for cremation??? Huh???
    i mean, ok, he liked the thing, I'll accept that, but  cremating a rat requires what, some lighter fluid and a coffee can?

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> 2 questions
> 1:   regarding you and your mom, how old are the two of you? And listen, no judgment about how old a person living with there mother should be; everyone's situation is different, just trying to get a feel for the generational gap, bc sometimes it can make a huge difference in how two people perceive the same situation. 
> 
> 2: boyfriend's rat in the freezer waiting for cremation??? Huh???
>     i mean, ok, he liked the thing, I'll accept that, but  cremating a rat requires what, some lighter fluid and a coffee can?


18, I believe she's 35.

That rat was his baby, and he caused its death unintentionally. Our rats are loving pets in our life, not a source of food for our snakes.(: He wants to get his heart rat cremated, and I sort of want to do the same with my own when the time comes. He's getting him cremated and having the ashes put into a little necklace.

----------


## Jeanne

It could partially be a generation gap thing. Maybe its time to look for other housing for yourself, etc. Sometimes it just doesnt work living w our parents after we become young adults. You have your opinions, she has hers. And not trying to sound mean or anything, thats not my intention in anyway..   But it is her house. She isnt required to accomodate you or your interests at this point, you are a young adult. Know what I mean? 

I speak from the point of view of a parent of young 20 somethings. Our son was living in our home after he turned 18, he became a little too big for his britches and was disrespectful, wouldnt work, wanted us to foot his cigarette bill and expected us to accommodate all his wishes because he still viewed himself as our "kid" so we owed it to him. He just couldnt grasp that he is a young adult and now responsible for himself. Eventually he was booted out of our home. He is now on his own and has learned a new appreciation for us, his parents. Now that he does have to take care of himself. He takes less for granted now. And appreciates the freedom he has living in his own domain, not ours. Our home, our rules.. His home..his rules.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Jeanne

The other thing to consider.. Even at 35, she could be experiencing menopause.. Menopause can cause one to smell things more accutely..or think they smell things. My mom went thru this years ago.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> It could partially be a generation gap thing. Maybe its time to look for other housing for yourself, etc. Sometimes it just doesnt work living w our parents after we become young adults. You have your opinions, she has hers. And not trying to sound mean or anything, thats not my intention in anyway..   But it is her house. She isnt required to accomodate you or your interests at this point, you are a young adult. Know what I mean? 
> 
> I speak from the point of view of a parent of young 20 somethings. Our son was living in our home after he turned 18, he became a little too big for his britches and was disrespectful, wouldnt work, wanted us to foot his cigarette bill and expected us to accommodate all his wishes because he still viewed himself as our "kid" so we owed it to him. He just couldnt grasp that he is a young adult and now responsible for himself. Eventually he was booted out of our home. He is now on his own and has learned a new appreciation for us, his parents. Now that he does have to take care of himself. He takes less for granted now. And appreciates the freedom he has living in his own domain, not ours. Our home, our rules.. His home..his rules.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


I literally just moved in with her, haha. Just finished highschool at the end of the June, I lived with my grandparents in a small town for my highschool years, I chose to move in with her so I could be back in the city where I would be able to walk to a job since I don't drive. Right now I'm taking a break from the stresses of school and work, and I can't even begin to explain how much happier I am because of that. Anxiety runs through my mom's side of the family, my mom deals with it, and I really see it in myself. I'm taking this time to relax, look after myself, and psych myself up for getting a real job in a few months. Not to mention think about what I want to go to school for and how. 

We may not get along all the time, but I do follow her rules and I do try to respect her opinions on things. I don't have an issue with her rules, I have an issue with her attitude towards me. I just don't think it's wrong of me to want the respect someone expects from me returned?

----------


## Fraido

> The other thing to consider.. Even at 35, she could be experiencing menopause.. Menopause can cause one to smell things more accutely..or think they smell things. My mom went thru this years ago.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


I suppose that is a possibility, who knows. She is sort of having health issues right now, regarding her nose and a couple other issues. I don't doubt that she is experiencing issues like it might have seen in my previous posts, but I just doubt it has anything to do with the neighbours. But she is trying to figure out what's going on, getting it all dealt with at the doctors and hopefully they'll find a way to help her.

----------


## dkatz4

> 18, I believe she's 35.
> 
> That rat was his baby, and he caused its death unintentionally. Our rats are loving pets in our life, not a source of food for our snakes.(: He wants to get his heart rat cremated, and I sort of want to do the same with my own when the time comes. He's getting him cremated and having the ashes put into a little necklace.



ok, that is interesting - i am 34, and although my oldest just turned 4, i teach college First-years (mostly 18-y-o) so i have some inkling of that age gap.  now especially if you haven't lived together in years, i'm going to suggest (and i think its safe to say that i, as everyone here, am speculating wildly, but with only good intentions) that the conflict between you may bear more resemblance to sibling rivalry than parent/child.  you two are at opposite ends of the same age group, in many ways you are peers.  Think of the mild distain your graduating class had for the incoming freshmen, well we 30-somethings have that for you millennials in spades (not to say that any of it is valid) so take that awkward dynamic and then factor in fact that one of you gave birth to the other, and in doing so may very likely have missed out on a great deal of the fun of early adulthood which you are now enjoying, (which is fine btw, i'm not suggesting you should feel guilty for acting your age) and you have all the ingredients for a stew of psychological and emotional turmoil that could manifest itself in any number of ways from the fairly common, "she's always right and i'm always wrong" to the more novel, "she smells phantom odors".  So i'm not trying to say, "hey give your mom a break, she's had it tough." I'm saying that your relationship is very unique and if you consider all the non-traditional aspects of it, you may find resolutions that you had not thought of before.

[steps down from podium, adjusts spectacles, lights pipe]

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016),_OTorresUSMC_ (10-22-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> ok, that is interesting - i am 34, and although my oldest just turned 4, i teach college First-years (mostly 18-y-o) so i have some inkling of that age gap.  now especially if you haven't lived together in years, i'm going to suggest (and i think its safe to say that i, as everyone here, am speculating wildly, but with only good intentions) that the conflict between you may bear more resemblance to sibling rivalry than parent/child.  you two are at opposite ends of the same age group, in many ways you are peers.  Think of the mild distain your graduating class had for the incoming freshmen, well we 30-somethings have that for you millennials in spades (not to say that any of it is valid) so take that awkward dynamic and then factor in fact that one of you gave birth to the other, and in doing so may very likely have missed out on a great deal of the fun of early adulthood which you are now enjoying, (which is fine btw, i'm not suggesting you should feel guilty for acting your age) and you have all the ingredients for a stew of psychological and emotional turmoil that could manifest itself in any number of ways from the fairly common, "she's always right and i'm always wrong" to the more novel, "she smells phantom odors".  So i'm not trying to say, "hey give your mom a break, she's had it tough." I'm saying that your relationship is very unique and if you consider all the non-traditional aspects of it, you may find resolutions that you had not thought of before.
> 
> [steps down from podium, adjusts spectacles, lights pipe]


I can see what you're saying. Perhaps you are correct. I don't know!

----------


## Prognathodon

[QUOTE=Fraido;2460583]I literally just moved in with her, haha. Just finished highschool at the end of the June, I lived with my grandparents in a small town for my highschool years, I chose to move in with her so I could be back in the city where I would be able to walk to a job since I don't drive. Right now I'm taking a break from the stresses of school and work, and I can't even begin to explain how much happier I am because of that. Anxiety runs through my mom's side of the family, my mom deals with it, and I really see it in myself. I'm taking this time to relax, look after myself, and psych myself up for getting a real job in a few months. Not to mention think about what I want to go to school for and how. 

We may noQUOTE]




Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Prognathodon

Ok, let's try this again...




> I literally just moved in with her, haha. Just finished highschool at the end of the June, I lived with my grandparents in a small town for my highschool years...


Thaaaat's probably part of it - I bet she hasn't completely processed that you're not the same age and maturity level as when you moved out for HS.  It can be hard as a parent adjusting to teens/twenty-somethings' growth when they live with you full-time (am there, doing that ), and being away likely makes it harder.

That doesn't excuse lack of respect, but maybe it can help you think of ways to help her adjust to the now-you, instead of 4-years-ago you.

You might also point your bowser at captainawkward.com and look at posts about dealing with parents.  


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Fraido_ (08-03-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Ok, let's try this again...
> 
> 
> 
> Thaaaat's probably part of it - I bet she hasn't completely processed that you're not the same age and maturity level as when you moved out for HS.  It can be hard as a parent adjusting to teens/twenty-somethings' growth when they live with you full-time (am there, doing that ), and being away likely makes it harder.
> 
> That doesn't excuse lack of respect, but maybe it can help you think of ways to help her adjust to the now-you, instead of 4-years-ago you.
> 
> You might also point your bowser at captainawkward.com and look at posts about dealing with parents.  
> ...


LOL. I was so confused, I was like, uhhhhhhhh I have no idea what this post is supposed to mean. 

I could see how that might be the case. I can clearly recall a couple months ago I wanted to light a candle and she was questioning my capabality of using a candle because she "knows me." I was uber frustrated and I literally told her that, 'with all due respect, you have no idea who I am anymore,' because she really didn't. While I did frequently bring up stuff and talk about things that went on, she has no idea who I have become and what I'm capable of. It was just so insulting to have someone (your mother making it even worse) believe so little in you, so much so that I can't even manage the tiniest of responsibilities. 

I shall take a peek at that link!

----------


## Fraido

Anybody got suggestions on a good sized snake hook for him? I realize I really need one. Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Get one that can't collapse/rotate! Probably not a thing with bigger hooks, but we've got a couple small one that does, and the rotation can be a royal pain.

One of my husband's co-workers made us a bigger hook in his metal shop, I just need to put a handle on it (works without, but a handle/grip would make it easier to use).


Sent using software and hardware

----------

_Fraido_ (08-15-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I would definitely never get one that rotates or collapses!:p 

I wish I had a handy friend. Lol I know someone who is willing to sell me a hook, I'm going out there today to look at it, gotta make sure it's a good size.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

I am the worst at progression type threads, lol

OMNOMNOM


I sort of have to wait for specific times to take him out, my mother doesn't want him coming out. *rolls eyes*

Looks like we're gonna have a shed, soon! Pictures to come!

----------


## Fraido

Gross hide has been removed, just so everyone knows. Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Phatty (I think that'll just be his name, lol) is in deeeep shed right now, has been dull for the last week, his eyes are now blue.  Still a loose skinned guy, I've been giving him a large rat every other week, thinking of changing that to every week to put some more weight on him.

----------

_Kam_ (08-27-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Finally shed lastnight! I love taking photos of this guy, he's incredibly photogenic! 😄 We hung outside for a couple hours with the neighbours. They just got a baby bp and I highly suggested this website, hopefully they join. ☺

----------

_Prognathodon_ (09-05-2016)

----------


## Eavlynn

Phatty is quite the handsome dude! He looks really good, you've done a great job with him Fraido.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (09-04-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Thank you! I love him. 😊

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

Eavlynn (09-04-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I was asked if I'd consider trading this guy for a couple hognose juvies yesterday (if the deal could be worked out).. NEVER! I love my guy, as much as I would love a hognose I'd never trade him. One day I will have a hoggie, but not yet.  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Stepped on the scale with this guy and he's 20lbs!

----------

Eavlynn (09-23-2016),_Prognathodon_ (09-23-2016)

----------


## BeksNY

Oh, Fraido! What a thread! I chanced on this thread while looking for as much as I can find about Sumatran red bloods, as it seems the snake rescue lady we have worked with has managed to convince me they're the perfect lap snakes / tv companions. And so now maybe we need one...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Phatty is gorgeous and seems to be thriving in your care. To paraphrase what someone else (Reinz?) said earlier in the thread, thanks for being such an enthusiastic supporter of this great hobby of ours.

----------

_Fraido_ (10-20-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Oh, Fraido! What a thread! I chanced on this thread while looking for as much as I can find about Sumatran red bloods, as it seems the snake rescue lady we have worked with has managed to convince me they're the perfect lap snakes / tv companions. And so now maybe we need one... 
> 
> Phatty is gorgeous and seems to be thriving in your care. To paraphrase what someone else (Reinz?) said earlier in the thread, thanks for being such an enthusiastic supporter of this great hobby of ours.


😁 Thank you!

You totally need to get one, haha! He loves to hangout under the blanket where it's nice and warm, definitely an excellent lap snake. 😊

----------

BeksNY (10-20-2016)

----------


## BeksNY

So cute. Whoever said snakes can't be cuddly just hasn't met the right one...  :Smile:

----------


## Fraido

Exactly.. aha. 😋

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sallos

Wow, what a great story!  I found myself reading all of the pages.   :Rock on:

----------

_Fraido_ (10-21-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Wow, what a great story!  I found myself reading all of the pages.


It's a pretty dramatic thread! 😁

----------


## Fraido

Phatty enjoyed a nice bath today.. 

The stare that gets me every time... Lol

----------

BeksNY (10-22-2016),_Reinz_ (10-22-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Wanting opinions, my mother has been going crazy, and she is so freaking rude I can barely stand it. I can't stand the "I'm always right" attitude she has 100% of the time, so I want opinions. We live in a little housing complex, supposedly the neighbours had been seen pouring what she suspects is grease and stuff down the storm drains, and apparently our water tastes and smells funny, and so she's constantly yelling at me about it because I don't smell or taste ANYTHING. That's been going on for the last week and a half. She is so crazy about it she is going to the city water people and she is going to get it tested because that is "not right." Her theory is that it must somehow have something to do with the neighbours and their pouring of grease. According to her she can't stand it so much that she can barely stand washing the dishes because she doesn't want her hands in the water.
> 
> Now she's screaming at me about how the freezer smells funny and apparently I am stupid and wrong and need to be yelled at because once again I don't smell ANYTHING. I have smelled everything she is freaking out about, nothing. She calls me down to ask what was in a box in the freezer, my boyfriend's rat is in there because he passed away early June and he is pending cremation, so I tell her that and she freaks out about how she doesn't want it in there because according to her he's obviously "contaminating" everything in the fridge and poisoning everybody because now suddenly the bottled water doesn't taste right and it just MUST be him. I have smelled the box, I have tasted the water, NOTHING IS DIFFERENT. I am getting beyond frustrated. She goes as far to imply she's going to freaking die from the apparent "poisoning" that is happening, she tells me she has a doctors appointment next week and that she's going to bring it up to him and she says, "If I f***ing make it that long." JESUS. 
> 
> She complains about the neighbours having a little compost and putting crap in their gardens because it stinks, she made me go into the backyard earlier today and smell because apparently it smells metallic yet all I could smell was gross poopy grass from the stupid other neighbours which just let their dog crap wherever. Of course she starts yelling at me for not smelling it.
> 
> Like, sounds to me like something is wrong with HER nose, smell and taste go together and she's the one having issues with both of those things. In the beginning when she was complaing about the water I could smell a faint metallic smell, but I don't smell anything now. She claims to smell it in the backyard where the hose pipe thing is and even when she showers. UGH. I can't stand being in the wrong all the time somehow just because I can't smell or taste what she is smelling and tasting.
> 
> So, there is no way Choo (rat) could be "contaminating" anything, right? It does not make sense, I have other frozen rats in the freezer for the snakes and it doesn't make sense that apparently Choo is causing a problem when the other rats aren't. (I even had her smell the package of frozen rats, and I had both me and my boyfriend smell Choo.) 
> What the heck do you guys think of this situation?!


Does your mom have some sort of mental illness?  This sounds like something I'd expect out of someone with paranoid schizophrenia, manic depression, bordlerline personality disorder, narcissistic personality disorder, or some other mood/personality disorder in the same vein.  Especially if you say she's always been this way.  Not saying this is the case, but that could be an explanation, and you did say she has anxiety, which can be tied to any number of other mental illnesses.

As others have suggested, talking it out with her and figuring out how she works may help.  It may just be a case of a conflicting image of who you are and her anxiety causing her to run away with her imagination rather the very serious disorders I immediately thought of above.  Maybe some family therapy time is in order?

I used to live with an awful parent, although he didn't rail and nag on me like your mother does, he was not a joy to live with.  Now that we live separately, we sort of get along but he's still irritating to interact with a lot of the time.  Sometimes it's generation gap, sometimes parents just won't/can't work past their issues, my father and I only semi get along because we rarely interact.  He's still the same person, I just don't really have to deal with him.


Also, wow what a scary situation!  A similar situation (but reversed) is why I no longer let dogs or cats come into contact with my snakes, I almost lost my oldest boa to a cat attack.  All 3 (maybe even 4) cats had ganged up on him and scratched him up really bad.  My mom didn't even tell me this happened, I learned about it when I came to visit a couple weeks later to see my baby covered in a bunch of big white scars.  The snakes leave the room and the dog/cats are locked up.  I mostly keep them in their respective rooms, though.  Most people laugh me off or get aggressive ("I know my dog and s/he's very well trained, you don't know what you're talking about!" - usually don't care about what the snake might do), but you don't realize just how quickly things can get ugly until it happens.

----------

BeksNY (10-22-2016),_Fraido_ (10-22-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Does your mom have some sort of mental illness?  This sounds like something I'd expect out of someone with paranoid schizophrenia, manic depression, bordlerline personality disorder, narcissistic personality disorder, or some other mood/personality disorder in the same vein.  Especially if you say she's always been this way.  Not saying this is the case, but that could be an explanation, and you did say she has anxiety, which can be tied to any number of other mental illnesses.
> 
> As others have suggested, talking it out with her and figuring out how she works may help.  It may just be a case of a conflicting image of who you are and her anxiety causing her to run away with her imagination rather the very serious disorders I immediately thought of above.  Maybe some family therapy time is in order?
> 
> I used to live with an awful parent, although he didn't rail and nag on me like your mother does, he was not a joy to live with.  Now that we live separately, we sort of get along but he's still irritating to interact with a lot of the time.  Sometimes it's generation gap, sometimes parents just won't/can't work past their issues, my father and I only semi get along because we rarely interact.  He's still the same person, I just don't really have to deal with him.
> 
> 
> Also, wow what a scary situation!  A similar situation (but reversed) is why I no longer let dogs or cats come into contact with my snakes, I almost lost my oldest boa to a cat attack.  All 3 (maybe even 4) cats had ganged up on him and scratched him up really bad.  My mom didn't even tell me this happened, I learned about it when I came to visit a couple weeks later to see my baby covered in a bunch of big white scars.  The snakes leave the room and the dog/cats are locked up.  I mostly keep them in their respective rooms, though.  Most people laugh me off or get aggressive ("I know my dog and s/he's very well trained, you don't know what you're talking about!" - usually don't care about what the snake might do), but you don't realize just how quickly things can get ugly until it happens.


Not as far as I'm aware, but geez I wouldn't be surprised if she actually does. Well, I'm pretty sure she had/has depression, but I don't know. 

I'm not sure any amount of therapy can really help her and I, we're just such different people and it causes conflicts all the time. Not much has happened since the nose/smell problems, thankfully.

I think her plan is to move out in a year or two, thank the Lord.. 

It's crazy how things can go wrong so quickly like that. It's one of the reasons I'm not going to get a Giant in a loooonngg time, if ever. I want to have a good separate snake room, so I can keep everybody separated 100%. I'm not going to perma-ban my cuddly kitty from my room. Can you imagine if that had been a big burm or a retic? I would have had no chance and even from just a tag she could have been really hurt.

----------


## Reinz

Fraido, did you ever get the snake hook that you wanted?

If not, I may have some information that may be helpful.

- - - Updated - - -

Fraido, did you ever get the snake hook that you wanted?

If not, I may have some information that may be helpful.

----------


## Fraido

I got one, it's just too small. It's the perfect size for maneuvering his head like you're supposed to, but I really want one to fit around his body so I can just pull him a little closer when he's in the enclosure. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## dkatz4

Gosh, I forgot about this thread - I hope you and your mom are doing better now, or at least smelling better  :Very Happy: 

I love the picture of Phatty next to your boa, I think I found another picture of them together...

----------

_Fraido_ (10-22-2016),_Reinz_ (10-22-2016)

----------


## Reinz

The only thing I use a snake hook for is getting them out from under the bed or from behind the couch, etc. 

When I got my large Boa, I didn't like the standard snake hooks. Since she had a large girth I was afraid of doing harm trying to get her out of tight spaces behind the furniture.

I could not find any hooks with a large "U" in the hook for larger snakes. So I asked this guy on a very popular bidding site to make me a larger hook and a 48 inch long shaft. 

The hook is about 5 inches across at the widest point, but has a slower taper to the most narrow. 

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that this is the guy below. 

Best



Oops! I got an infraction once for showing an ad. 

PM me if you want the name of the guy.

----------

BeksNY (10-22-2016),_Fraido_ (10-22-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Phatty cons: He can't chill around my neck without rolling off or choking me 😣 Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Eavlynn

> Phatty cons: He can't chill around my neck without rolling off or choking me 😣 Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Aww, I can't imagine that Phatty is very graceful lol. He's probably good with cuddles and TV though! He's such a sweetie  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (10-23-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Not at all! 😄 But he definitely is a great cuddle buddy!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

Eavlynn (10-23-2016)

----------


## platinumbp

Maybe I'll shove him in a little tree and really make him have a good workout, haha. 😁 Him and me both will be musclin' up this summer, I'm getting a little squishy as well. 😶

I think just letting him crawl around in the grass is a great idea These guys aren't really tree snakes. I'm so glad he (she?) has you now. It's so sad about his buddy. Well, the guy who had them knew how to find great help anyway, even though he himself didn't take care of them. Sounds like he is warming up to you already. I think they know when they're being rescued; I don't care what anyone says! :Cool:

----------

_Fraido_ (10-29-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I know they're not tree snakes, lol. He'd just fall out, ahahah. He's a lovely dude.  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Put him in the bath for a few minutes because he decided to pee all over the place when I took him out. Lol


Man I adore this guy. Something about the way he's always slightly looking upwards makes me nervous, lol. Like he's always just waiting for the right moment, for my hand to swoop by. Haha 


After hanging out for a half hour under the blanket.

----------

BeksNY (11-17-2016)

----------


## BeksNY

I can't get over how cute he is! He's a lucky little guy to have found you.

----------


## Fraido

Thank you. 😊 His stare is kind of menacing, lol. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeksNY

I prefer to think of it as gazing lovingly.  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (11-17-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Lol! What a perfect way to describe it.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Phatty had been on a hunger strike for the last few months, but finally took a rat again this week. *phew* Was starting to get worried since his spine has been rather noticeable since I got him, so I didn't want him losing any weight! Super happy he appears to be back on track.

It was a suupperrr lazy feed, haha. "Hold the rat at the perfect angle in front of my face so I can delicately grab it with my mouth, please." Gonna leave him be for the next few weeks to make sure he's consistently eating again and then maybe have a Phatty photoshoot!

He just shed a week ago, so that might have had something to do with it. Long shed cycle, perhaps.

 :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Selfies (sorta) with Phatty! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-04-2017),_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## BR8080

WOW - he is thick - very nice.

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## DLena

Really nice!

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## ccplotner

Looks great

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Glad to see this fella had a happy ending! Is it just me or is he very overweight, though?

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Fraido

> Glad to see this fella had a happy ending! Is it just me or is he very overweight, though?


I don't think so!  :Smile:  He looks a lot thicker in photos than he does in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ladywhipple02

> Glad to see this fella had a happy ending! Is it just me or is he very overweight, though?


Borneos and Bloods are supposed to look like that  :Very Happy: 

He's beautiful... I like the blacks better than the reds, and would love to have one these in my collection some day.

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

The selfie pics are great, really shows his size well! 

I'm excited for my little guy to get some good size on him. I know what you mean about the always looking up, always tilting that head up and to the side like 'okay.. i'm watching you!' it is a bit... intimidating at times!




> Is it just me or is he very overweight, though?


As others stated, bloods are very thick heavy body snakes. Do a google image search for 'adult blood python' and you'll get a good idea. Some are absolute monsters.
 :Very Happy:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

actually here's a cool little image I found about body size:
http://ectotherms.net/kyherpsoc/supp...ge004_0001.jpg

from this article: http://ectotherms.net/kyherpsoc/supp...s/bloodpython/

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> As others stated, bloods are very thick heavy body snakes. Do a google image search for 'adult blood python' and you'll get a good idea. Some are absolute monsters.


As you know, I have Bloods, Borneos and Sumatrans. Though, I am new to them, the rule of thumb I thought you were supposed to go by is, if you can't see their spine they're overweight. You don't agree with that? If we went by the growth chart you shared, I would say this snake easily falls within the obese range...

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Fraido

> The selfie pics are great, really shows his size well! 
> 
> I'm excited for my little guy to get some good size on him. I know what you mean about the always looking up, always tilting that head up and to the side like 'okay.. i'm watching you!' it is a bit... intimidating at times!
> 
> 
> 
> As others stated, bloods are very thick heavy body snakes. Do a google image search for 'adult blood python' and you'll get a good idea. Some are absolute monsters.



Thank ya! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

> Borneos and Bloods are supposed to look like that 
> 
> He's beautiful... I like the blacks better than the reds, and would love to have one these in my collection some day.



Thank you! I would love a black.. they are stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

> As you know, I have Bloods, Borneos and Sumatrans. Though, I am new to them, the rule of thumb I thought you were supposed to go by is, if you can't see their spine they're overweight. You don't agree with that?


If you saw him in person you would likely not think he is overweight!  :Smile:  I'm actually thinking he could use some weight, either that or I need to take him out for exercise more frequently so he gets more muscle, or maybe I've just not seen enough borneos... but he has a very prominent spine when you hold hom certain ways! Though he does eat just fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Either way, he's a pretty boy and he is very lucky to have gotten a good home.  :Smile:  I have a pair of 2016 Marbles (the female is an "extreme" Marble) and i'm just crazy about them! <3

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Fraido

Thank you. :3 I love him, he's got just a good attitude, too. 

I just went looking at your pair and they are goorrggeeouus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Fraido

This picture demonstrates what I mean about his spine.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

I need to take some new photos of my Borneos. The female just shed for me the first time today and the boy shed about 2 weeks ago, actually. So, I should probably do that soon... Both HAD been sweet as could be from the moment I received them. The female still is, but the boy suddenly started acting schizo a couple of weeks ago. He seems to just be cage aggressive is all from what I can tell, though. He acts fine once you get him out. But, boy does he put on one hell of a show before you get him out! lol  :Surprised:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Fraido

Hahah oh my! At least he settles down out of the enclosure! Phatty gives me some huffs when I actually go and take him out, but that's about it.  :Smile:  I've gotta take all the snakes out for some sunny day photos sometime, I wanted to do so today but unfortunately it's not a nice day out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Goode05

Looks to be in good body weight to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

> Looks to be in good body weight to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should get a pic of his spine, it is very prominent when you hold him and he is draped over something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Looks a little dehydrated atm, but that's an easy fix.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (08-07-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

His body size looks completely different in those photos. His weight seems perfectly fine. It must have just been the way you were holding him in the other photos.  :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (08-07-2017)

----------


## Fraido

> His body size looks completely different in those photos. His weight seems perfectly fine. It must have just been the way you were holding him in the other photos.


Sometimes pictures are completely misleading! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

Mean to update this on Saturday, but unfortunately Phatty passed away Friday. I am unsure what the cause was, but Im happy to have given him a good last couple years. ♥️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

So sad to hear the bad news.   :Sad:   I know you loved him and gave him great care.

----------

_Fraido_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Kroberts10

Sorry to hear that. I loved seeing the updates on him. Atleast he had a great home the last lil while.

Kyle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

So sorry for your loss.  :Sad:  At least you did what you could for him in the time you had him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Fraido

Thanks guys. ♥️ He was a lovely big guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

Gorgeous animal!!  So glad you're able to help him, I'm eager to see how he improves with proper husbandry and handling.  Best of luck!! :Smile:

----------

_Fraido_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

> Mean to update this on Saturday, but unfortunately Phatty passed away Friday. I am unsure what the cause was, but Im happy to have given him a good last couple years. ♥️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just read this, so very sorry!!!

----------

_Fraido_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Mean to update this on Saturday, but unfortunately Phatty passed away Friday. I am unsure what the cause was, but Im happy to have given him a good last couple years. ♥️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry. Is easy to love them so much. RIP

----------

_Fraido_ (04-26-2018)

----------


## Fraido

> Just read this, so very sorry!!!


Haha, its okay. Thank you!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fraido

> So sorry. Is easy to love them so much. RIP


It really is.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

Hugs and beagle-snuggles for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Fraido_ (04-29-2018)

----------


## Fraido

> Hugs and beagle-snuggles for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Aw ty. ♥️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

